# Prolog



## cux221 (29 Janvier 2003)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a une experience en prolog sous Mac oS X et si oui quel outil il utilise
Merci


----------



## WS95000 (30 Janvier 2003)

Prolog un langage dont l'utilisation est très restrainte. OS X une plateforme marginale. Le combiné des deux, ça fait quoi ?


----------



## cux221 (30 Janvier 2003)

Oui mais je vais utilisé Prolog IV à la fac et j'aimerais savoir s'il existe une distrib os X ou où trouver la distrib sous Unix?


----------



## SuperCed (30 Janvier 2003)

Oui, moi j'ai fait du prolog dans ma jeunesse.
Je crois que des interpreteurs existent pour MacOS X.
Peut-etre encore quelques sources dans : http://supercedpublic.free.fr/

Mais je sais plus trop ou, et c'est pas sur...


----------



## Luc G (30 Janvier 2003)

Apparemment il y a peut-être du GNUProlog. Voir à l'INRIA  ici


----------



## cux221 (30 Janvier 2003)

ouais, c'est ce que j'ai vu mais je ne sais pas si ca fonctionne exactement pareil que Prolog IV
Mais bon, je vais essayer ça dès que je rentre chez moi


----------

